# My ideal Houston off-season



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

When you look back to all the moves made in our last off-season, it would seem that this current team was built for a future championship run. But this was also based on the assumption that:
1) Steve Francis would be in his prime and a top 3-5 PG in the league
2) Adrian Griffin and Eric Piakowski would be solid rotation players
3) Kelvin Cato is a starting PF calibre player

It's not that this current team is bad, but if Houston wants to make a run in the west, changes must be made. Watching the Pistons succeed from making bold GM decisions should inspire the Rockets to do the same. Going into next season, these are the needs of Houston:
1) Realizing Yao is the #1 option
2) Having a PF with an outside touch who can take post pressure away from Yao
3) Depth in the guard positions (esp. PG)

So here are my suggested moves. Some of you might not like 'em for they are risky, but the payoff can be huge:
1) *Trade: Steve Francis and Clarence Weatherspoon for Grant Hill, Drew Gooden, and 2004 2nd round pick (Orlando)* 
Reason: Grant Hill?? Didn't I just suggest to learn from the Pistons model?? ok the player is the same, but this is Grant Hill now, not Grant Hill then... Orlando is so sick of him and his injuries that they'll give him away for just about anything. And we're willing to give him Steve Francis in return? what a blessing!! OK so why would WE do this?
a) Drew Gooden is a starting-calibre PF that fits our need. Memphis passed on him 'cuz West is a Mike Miller fan, and he was forced to play out of position due to Juwan Howard in Orlando. He has yet to find a home for his game, and Houston can be just what he needs to bring it to the next level. Here's his scouting report back when he was in college:
http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/drewgooden.htm
b) Call me crazy, but I think Grant can actually play a full season next year! Especially if he's given a reduced role in Houston. He'll be competing with an aging JJ for the SF position, which should give him extra motivation. 
c) Orlando would jump at the chance for this trade. T-mac wants change, and they get an all-star PG without giving away their 1st rounder. We can probably bargain with them to get even more than a conditional 1st rounder, maybe pick up Zaza Pachulia and a few more future picks (condition 1st rounders) to add to our depth.

2) *Trade: Mo Taylor for Chucky Atkins and Chris Mihm (Boston)* 
Reason: I like Mo a lot, but I'm very high on Nachbar and for him to have a breakout season, Mo needs to go. Also, Mo's trade value is probably at his peak right now, so we need to dump him for some PG depth. Marcus Banks is the future PG for Boston, so Atkins is disposable. And Mihm's a decent player who can possibly get some rotation time.

3) *Sign Mike James (Detroit)*
Reason: He plays behind Billups and Hunter in Detroit, but he started for Boston, and he's got game. Being burried in the Pistons bench might drop his stock, and help us on the bargaining table when signing him. Don't know if we have the cap room, but he'd be one helluva pick up if we get him.

4) *Sign Darrick Martin (Minnesota)*
Reason: Vet PG proves he can play with the T-Wolves, so I don't see why he can't work here as a back-up for the league minimum. There's a handful for PGs that are available for FA, but I'm not sure if others (ie. Brevin Knight, Kenny Anderson) can fit into the system.

5) *Sign Rodney Buford (Sactown)*
Reason: We need depth in the SG too, and we can definately get Buford for minimum if he wants to come. C'mon, tell me you weren't impressed with how he stepped up for the Kings in the playoffs...

6) *Sign Wang Zhizhi and Mengke Bateer* 
Kidding!

So after all these moves, here is our 2004-2005 line-up:

C Yao/ Cato/ Mihm
PF Gooden/ Nachbar/ Cato
SF Hill/ J Jackson/ Nachbar
SG Mobley/ Pike/ Griffin/ Buford
PG James/ Atkins/ Martin

Now if everyone is healthy, that's one deep line-up that can work well with Yao! If Malick Badiane or rookies from this year are ready to contribute, that'd be even better. Mark Jackson can stick around if he likes, but Wilks and Padgett are gone through FA. And this plan can all go down the drain depending on what happens with the expansion draft....
I spent a loooot of time putting together this plan, so if you want to trash it, please be nice about it!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I know you mean well,but seriously...with that squad...this is a .500 team at best. Hill won't stay healthy,Cato is too weak and Mihm isn't ready for the dawgs in the West.

Rockets=42-40,9th west in 2005 (with that squad)


----------



## supaazn (Feb 18, 2003)

Wow Yao Mania, I'll be nice. Those are some dumbass moves. I don't even need to explain why.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Am I the only one that thinks Cato is an adequate PF?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

I agree that he's adequate, but not stellar.

Adequate, in my eyes at least, means that he's not really a liability; but there's lots more potential in the league than Cato.

I think that with our division next year (Gasol, Nowitzki, Duncan) and our conference in general (Randolph, Stoudemire, Garnett, Webber), we need an above average PF.

Don't ask me who I think we should get. I'd say anyone from Kmart to Swift to Medvedenko. Beats me, really.

As far as the rest of the offseason goes, I'd become a Grizzlies fan fulltime if that were to go down.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OK if you're looking at the numbers this year of the players I brought in, it aint' impressive, and Rockets will probably be worse off. But what I've did is bring in guys who IMO are undervalued right now, and can definately have a better season next year. And hey I can just say sign the best FAs out there like Dampier and Ginobilli, but that's just being unrealistic. My suggestions are all realistic, and can turn this team around.
If Hill doesn't play a game, Gooden sucks, and Mike James remains on the bench again next season, then I'll bonk my head on the wall for my silly suggestions. But if Hill returns and avgs 15-7-5, Gooden puts up 15-8 if he gets put back into the PF position, and Mike James plays solid ball at PG, then y'all be calling me a genius. 

And I think Cato is adequate, but he just doesnt' work well with Yao on offense. He has no offense, period. If we have a versatile PF who can make open shots, it takes a lot of pressure away from Yao in the post, and I think his O game will drastically improve. And since we can't get Jermaine, KG, Duncan, or Sheed, I felt that Gooden, who's shown flashed of brilliance, just might be able to do the job here.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> So here are my suggested moves. Some of you might not like 'em for they are risky, but the payoff can be huge:
> 1) *Trade: Steve Francis and Clarence Weatherspoon for Grant Hill, Drew Gooden, and 2004 2nd round pick (Orlando)*


Dawson will not trade for a player who has barely played any professional basketball in the last 3 seasons. The Rockets will look for value when shopping Steve Francis, they aren't desperate to get rid of him.



> 2) *Trade: Mo Taylor for Chucky Atkins and Chris Mihm (Boston)*
> Reason: I like Mo a lot, but I'm very high on Nachbar and for him to have a breakout season, Mo needs to go. Also, Mo's trade value is probably at his peak right now, so we need to dump him for some PG depth. Marcus Banks is the future PG for Boston, so Atkins is disposable. And Mihm's a decent player who can possibly get some rotation time.


Nachbar is a SF, Taylor is a PF, I don't see where the conflict is. If Nachbar can work on a consistent outside shot, he will share minutes with JJ and Mobley. Pike and Griffin have been flops, that's why Gumby has been playing Mobley and JJ 40 mpg. He needs someone on the bench to prove they can hit the open shots that Mobley and JJ bury.



> 4) *Sign Darrick Martin (Minnesota)*
> Reason: Vet PG *proves he can play with the T-Wolves*, so I don't see why he can't work here as a back-up for the league minimum. There's a handful for PGs that are available for FA, but I'm not sure if others (ie. Brevin Knight, Kenny Anderson) can fit into the system.


For 1 game! I'd rather play Hawkins (signed for min) at the PG than Martin.



> 5) *Sign Rodney Buford (Sactown)*
> Reason: We need depth in the SG too, and we can definately get Buford for minimum if he wants to come. C'mon, tell me you weren't impressed with how he stepped up for the Kings in the playoffs...


Role players step up during the playoffs, Buford isn't a special player. Like you said, he will probably sign with some team for close to the minimum. He's a regular perimeter player who can make some shots and play above average defense. Not a difference maker, especially when we have Pike and Nachbar.



> 6) *Sign Wang Zhizhi and Mengke Bateer*
> Kidding!


Let's draft Ha Seung Jin and every other Chinese looking player instead!

Sorry I was so pessimistic about many of your ideas, but they were certainly creative. I do agree that we need a high calibre PF and a playmaker. I'm curious to see who the Rockets feel they can get for Francis, Mobley, Taylor or Cato and how much they want to keep these players.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

No disrespect Yao Mania but I think your post is a joke, in the way that you are giving away talents like they are candy bars.

Gooden is a classic tweener who will get kill big time in the west. He can put up nice numbers when giving playing time but he and Yao will form the weakest defensive front-court in next few years. I would rather have an overpaid Cato over Gooden any day. On top of that, you are banking on Grant Hill returning to healthy, which is another huge gamble. Even if Hill plays 82 games next year, his production will never matched up with what he earns. I would rather overpaid Bruce Bowen (who just opted out) then getting Hill.


----------

